

Show HN: Bamboo – HAProxy Auto Configuration for Apache Mesos and Marathon - hadcoffee
https://github.com/QubitProducts/bamboo

======
hadcoffee
Version 0.2.1 supports non-DNS proxy solution with custom ACL rules.

[https://github.com/QubitProducts/bamboo/releases/tag/v0.2.1](https://github.com/QubitProducts/bamboo/releases/tag/v0.2.1)

